# Conditioning Rabbits For Show



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 23, 2009)

So I am in need of some tips on how to get the fur condition up on my mini rex. The show is in 2 weeks. (I know, a little bit late to start conditioning )

So I know that oranges work....any guess on how long that would take if I were to feed that maybe 1x a day, every day until the show? 

What else works to get the fur condition up? Not just on Mini Rex, but on all breeds? 

Thanks! 

Emily


----------



## Revverress (Feb 23, 2009)

I use a minimal amount of conditioning year round. This is for my English Lops, and since I have trouble keeping weight on my guys, you may want to cut back on the amounts for your buns. 

I feed black oil sunflower seeds [hearts and shells], about 1 seed per lb of bunny every other day. If a rabbit is in a molt, then I feed extra to get them out of it faster. Thus, you need to be careful not to overfeed these, as they'll make the bunny blow its coat. They also cause weight gain.

I've recently started giving a small amount of wheat germ oil every few days. The results have been fantastic- Nice smooth coat, and better flesh condition.

I feed about two pinches of old fashioned rolled oats every couple of days to help keep weight on the buns. They looove it. 

I have fed Calf Manna in the past for underweight buns, but I wasn't too pleased with the results. It was good for getting weight back on my rabbits when they picked up worms from a show, but I like the results from the wheat germ oil much better.

I've found that fresh herbs cause the coats to be soft and smooth. When possible, I grow my own herbs, including parsley, oregano, basil, mint, marjoram, rosemary, and sage. Since increasing the amount of herbs my buns get daily, I've gotten better comments on coat type, and I've been able to cut back on my conditioning formula.

If the show is in two weeks, I wouldn't stress too much about it. Maybe a black oil sunflower seed or two would help, or possible some herbs, but overfeeding any conditioning this soon will just cause her [him?] to blow her coat.

I've never heard of using oranges for their coats... What effects exactly do they have?

Holly


----------



## polly (Feb 24, 2009)

sometimes will use oats but the best tip I was given was to go over your rabbits coat with a silk cloth. it makes their coats lovely.
As for weight condition to be honest with the nethies its keeping their weight down!! so we just use a good feed


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 24, 2009)

> So I know that oranges work....any guess on how long that would take if I were to feed that maybe 1x a day, every day until the show?



Too much sugar IMO to feed. They may boost coat condition but you would need to feed about 1/4 of an orange per day so that is ALOT of sugar and acid to put into a rabbits system.



> I've never heard of using oranges for their coats... What effects exactly do they have?


Vit C = strengthened immune system = higher production of oils for the coat and fatty acids for the ears = smooth, silky feeling to the coat.

Best thing for coat condition is good breeding and feed.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 24, 2009)

I usually mix 1/4 cup sunflower seeds, 3/4 cup Sunflower Seeds and 1 cup rolled oats- they get approximately 1 Tbsp every other day. Works well... I've also used the same with 3/4 cup rolled barley.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 25, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> > So I know that oranges work....any guess on how long that would take if I were to feed that maybe 1x a day, every day until the show?
> 
> 
> 
> Too much sugar IMO to feed. They may boost coat condition but you would need to feed about 1/4 of an orange per day so that is ALOT of sugar and acid to put into a rabbits system.




Uhm that's not what I was told  I have given my rabbits pieces of orange before (just one piece, not like 2) and they were fine. I never heard anything about them being too sugary (they're less sugary than carrots, ya know ) or high in acid....There's already acid in the rabbit's stomach; same as ours. If it's safe for us to eat oranges, it's safe for them. I've never heard anyone say not to feed oranges. 

Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 25, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > > So I know that oranges work....any guess on how long that would take if I were to feed that maybe 1x a day, every day until the show?
> ...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 26, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> ...



Ahh gotcha now  

Sorry for that.  

Emily


----------

